# 2015 Durham Archers tournament 21 June/2015



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

always a great tournament.. don`t miss it folks


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm in for this one !:thumbs_up


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

will be there for sure


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

TTT We look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just thought I would mention we have 3 bows donated from Woodsnorth archery, Moosemeat archery, and Easthill outdoors. Course set up is different and challenging. I am looking forward to seeing a lot of

my archery friends Sunday and also those who have not yet experienced the hospitality that Durham offers.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

GOOD LUCK BOBBY AND DURHAM ARCHERS.. a great tournament and venue.... sad to say can`t make it this year.. bobby please mention pandp archery tournament..thanks again..


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Great shoot today, weather held off. Son got 3rd in his class (only 3 in the class, ha ha )
Thanks to all at Durham Archers for another fantastic 3D !!


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

First time shooting Durham.I have to say it was awesome. Great people and a great job on the course and the shoot in general.Got to shoot with a couple terrific guys.Dan and Eric hope we can do it again.Thanks everyone.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

On behalf of all the members of Durham archers, a huge thank you to all the archers who traveled to Durham to attend our annual tournament. I know there were many who have never been to Durham before 

and I hope to see you again next year.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

*Durham Archers 2015 Tournament Results - Men*


BowHunter Open MorningAfternoonFinalDaveMcQuaker198210408BelaKutasi197197394ChrisChaplin200184384TamasKiraly192188380TravisGenge191182373JaysonPohl190182372MikeCook177191368MikeShotlander179184363MarkCorbeil179180359SergeP'yanykh188169357JamesMcCormick179175354DeanSnider174174348JakeArsenault168174342RichardBoone151177328SheldonMaddox162164326DaveCerqua146148294TimQuan140150290MattRimmer0176176BowHunter
Release MorningAfternoonFinalBlakeKitching207188395DrewPerkins178167345JamesButtineal179166345BrianBroadbent151176327PaulDrysdale154168322PhilChan159133292ChrisElliot139149288BillyHarris128120248PCharlesworth125118243K50 MaleMorningAfternoonFinalBruceDickson197201398EricTop193204397DanDodge198191389OmarRodriguez196184380BradEdwards179166345BobHeal171168339SimonBonefant168162330GrankHoskin167139306ScottAikman143142285KevinElliot123143266Male Master 50 MorningAfternoonFinalCharlesKelly209204413RobRaby190182372KevinClapp189182371RandyReid191176367AndyBourgeois193173366RickRoth192169361PeteSunday164188352GeorgeBowman165175340DougFudge161179340AndySheppard147185332RonPerreault178152330ShaneLewis164166330DonDennis109134243Male Master
60 MorningAfternoonFinalAlexTaylor188191379MauriceArsenault188182370JohnBotterill172160332LeoBarret138155293Male
Hunter MorningAfternoonFinalLloydMcDonald168183351BrianMcCallinden166160326JustinEiras154171325ScottWeaver157160317VineIentile146170316TomMasak154156310BradStone148160308GlenPorter146155301WayneWoodcock147126273Male TradMorningAfternoonFinalGaetanZoto163171334BrianWarken110114224GaryErhardt8799186RossSpracklin8266148GaryHawke7167138Male Master 50
Trad MorningAfternoonFinalLeonardCammack140132272RichardGravel100123223JohnWiggins97097Male Master 60
Trad MorningAfternoonFinalRichardRich136154290BrianHawke9991190BrianKennedy6181142DonaldSnellings5675131CrossbowMorningAfternoonFinalGlenCarey172166338


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

*Durham Archers 2015 Tournament Results - Women*

Durham Archers 2015 Tournament Results - Women


Female
Bowhunter Open MorningAfternoonFinalJaneNagel175171346ShelbyHann105101206Female
Bowhunter Release MorningAfternoonFinalAndreaLista-Corbeil101156257Female
Hunter MorningAfternoonFinalA.Vorstenbosch151154305KarenDrysdale135136271JessicaHolland135101236LauraChaplin124110234FaithPammett92106198TrishKruger8593178K50
Female MorningAfternoonFinalAdrienneElliott8161142KristaRonsik137134271NancyCable158140298Female Master
50 MorningAfternoonFinalReneeBourgeois169165334DebbieBrown148155303DianeWest126112238Female
Trad MorningAfternoonFinalAngelaErhardt6740107SuzetteRitch603393 
[tr]


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

*Durham Archers 2015 Tournament Results - Youth*

Durham Archers 2015 Tournament Results - Youth


Female
Cadet MorningAfternoonFinalHannahHeale12090210Female
Cub MorningAfternoonFinalClara AnneWoolsley143104247PreCubMorningAfternoonFinalEricSpracklin-M131108239MarieChan-F124114238MicahKells-M102122224LiamBrown-M82107189SamanthaCharlesworth-F7186157AlexRosnik-M7156127PeeWeeMorningAfternoonFinalHarlenFudge196202398HunterDrysdale140149289CooperElliott128120248LucasLeybourne119110229EricPalmer105113218DavidP’yanykh114100214Male
Cadet MorningAfternoonFinalLiamMcAlliden177150327NoahHeritage154172326DallasBoone150135285Male CubMorningAfternoonFinalNolanEakins173180353AlexCable134151285DyanJones6678144


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice to see Bruce win the K50, that guy can can shoot I'll tell ya.


----------

